# Manchester, CT--Free to good home (Craigslist)



## Kaitadog

Saw this ad on craigslist. If anyone needs help transporting, I'm 10 minutes away. 

http://hartford.craigslist.org/pet/1396686476.html 



> Quote:German Shepherd (Manchester)
> Date: 2009-09-28, 3:10PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Beautiful 5 year old female german shepherd. Great with older kids (loves to play fetch). No cats or dogs. Need someone who is familiar with the GS breed as she is protective with other dogs when she is on her leash. However, she absolutely loves playtime at the kennel with other dogs and does fine in that situation. She is spayed and up-to-date on vaccinations. She is on monthly Heartguard and Frontline. Will require references and vet check (no exceptions). Free to good home.
> 
> * Location: Manchester
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1396686476


----------

